# Cool Alarm Clocks



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone have a suggestions on a classic alarm clock?


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Lots of cool alarm clocks out there. Big Bens, Dieter Rams designs for Braun, etc. ad infinitum. As far as I'm concerned the coolest, most classic alarm clock is the Marathon CL030053BK/WH Silent Non-Ticking Alarm Clock with Warm Amber Auto Back Light and Repeating Snooze. Alarm is loud but not obnoxious, dial easy to read with one eye open, back-light button, quartz accuracy -- and runs seemingly forever on two AA batteries (I change them once a year or so, whether I need to or not -- and I've never needed to). This clock has never let me down -- and that, to me, is the definition of _cool_ when it comes to alarm clocks.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Look in antique malls and estate sales for a nice vintage Westclox alarm with a running movement. Or as mentioned look at the new Big Ben alarm clocks. Lots of vintage vibe.


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I will check them out.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I buy vintage....

View attachment 14067225

(1930s Junghans Art Deco alarm clock with old butterfly logo)


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^

That is all that is cool with art deco design. Very nice.


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

Picked this up the other day for ten bucks at Wally World







The bells are _REALLY_ loud as the cats found out. It being something 'new' in the house they just had to come up and check it out.

And that's when the alarm went off.

One cat jumped three feet in the air and skedaddled. The other cat's hair all stood on end and made her look like she exploded.
The clock achieved cool status right then and there.


----------



## 96nick (May 16, 2019)

ZisguyZaphod said:


> Picked this up the other day for ten bucks at Wally World
> View attachment 14144119
> 
> The bells are _REALLY_ loud as the cats found out. It being something 'new' in the house they just had to come up and check it out.
> ...


I had the same clock that I also bought from Wally World! Holy hell was that louder than I ever expected. I wonder where that is...


----------



## newbie collector (Sep 21, 2019)

For me an alarm clock with a bell is the worst of my nightmares. Too loud, also the ticking is quite noisy... But I found something that suits me better, it is not mechanical, although they also exist, and these are the flipclocks! If the engine is running smooth and it has a radio setup I think it is my best time keeping device that I could ever find, even better than any wristwatch I have


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Westclox Sleep-Meter 1921











Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Was it a digital flip clock radio like this one? On sleepless night I could just the motor spinning softly and the number leaf as it fell with a whisper. Do you still have one?


----------



## newbie collector (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes! It is a lovely machine, the sound is also quite relaxing and my wife doesn't complain about it  and it is also iluminated, so you can see the time at any moment. Before that I tried also with a clock, but it didn't last not even 5 minutes in the room, the tick tock was that loud that it was like having someone else in the room.


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Found this old Westclox close to 10 years ago and it has been running since then, keeping good time. Yesterday it just stopped. Took it apart to see if any obvious problem revealed itself, but no. I don’t know much about electrical connections, but the mechanical parts seem in order. Plugged in it hums but it has stopped keeping time. I assumed some electric component has wheezed its last gasp. Would appreciate any ideas. I fear it’s now just a beautiful object…


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

If it hums the motor is getting juice. Probably the mechanics are gummed up enough that it can't overcome the torque. Nothing a complete disassembly, a trip through the sheep dip, then reassembly and lube won't fix. 

How brave are you?

OBTW, I left a few steps out. It's important to do a mechanical inspection of all wear surfaces, peg out the bushings and remove any varnish that the previous oil left behind.


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

The technology my dad used to get up and fly bombers over the Arctic with a Nuke on board.
Kidda makes it cool to me.
His was the one on the right. I bought the one on the left to get and use the wind up key now for both as dads key was missing.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

feelasopher said:


> Found this old Westclox close to 10 years ago and it has been running since then, keeping good time. Yesterday it just stopped. Took it apart to see if any obvious problem revealed itself, but no. I don’t know much about electrical connections, but the mechanical parts seem in order. Plugged in it hums but it has stopped keeping time. I assumed some electric component has wheezed its last gasp. Would appreciate any ideas. I fear it’s now just a beautiful object…
> 
> View attachment 16268898
> 
> ...


 Bushings in either the motor, gear train or both may have excessive wear.


----------

